

EPFL Spinoff Turns Thousands of UAV Photos into 3D maps - some1else
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/epfl-spinoff-turns-thousands-of-2d-photos-into-3d-/

======
some1else
Something that may help Apple digitize the world a little cheaper

